# Inverted canted forks?



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey all, I've seen that when making a clingshot, especially on naturals, the forks would have a outward pointed fork tips, I've read from many of you that those don't really pose any problems while aiming and such, like in the first pic.
How about inverted fork canted fork tips? I've seen a few pics of thrm here but not a description or review about them. What would the reference point be of these? Would you get more fork hits or hand slaps with this?


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Good question. I've been on the forum for years (been away for a while but back now) and I had never seen inverted canted forks until recently. I like mine flat personally.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

You should check out pocketpredator.com Bill Hayes just released 2 new slingshots called the flyckin V i think and they look really cool they have inverted forks like that


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> You should check out pocketpredator.com Bill Hayes just released 2 new slingshots called the flyckin V i think and they look really cool they have inverted forks like that


They look real nice, but the original looks like a pfs, and on his statement this flyck v is for more of a up right shooter. The bigger one can be shot like a regular OTT, but is it still upright shooting?


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I mean if I'm being honest i mostly take those as suggestions or guidelines but I've discovered I'll mostly do what's comfortable for me when it comes to slings cuz everybody is different i tend to float between gangsta and 45° so that's probly how I'd shoot the V i don't really shoot anything upright unless I'm playing around with the dgui style of pfs but i only say playing because I'm not very good at short draw pfs but slap on a butterfly rig and we're cooking, I'm just waiting for the extra funds to pull the trigger on mine


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sayaaaaah said:


> Hey all, I've seen that when making a clingshot, especially on naturals, the forks would have a outward pointed fork tips, I've read from many of you that those don't really pose any problems while aiming and such, like in the first pic.
> How about inverted fork canted fork tips? I've seen a few pics of thrm here but not a description or review about them. What would the reference point be of these? Would you get more fork hits or hand slaps with this?


Hi Say5ah,

I made forks like these. When the gap is fairly big and the frame is wide you can get away with it. I even made a PFS with invert canted tips. Now that was a disaster. If the gap is small (with tips like this) the bands are traveling towards each other and they will tangle up. Not a good scenario. Namely an RTS recipe.

With a larger 4" width frame the canted tips allows to grip high on the frame. It is looking cool, but performance was just ok. The sight picture was a bit odd for me.

Have fun,

T


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

i made slingshot like that some years ago but it did not work for me since bands used to slap against each other and spoil the shot, however, maybe i made a mistake somewhere?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> I mean if I'm being honest i mostly take those as suggestions or guidelines but I've discovered I'll mostly do what's comfortable for me when it comes to slings cuz everybody is different i tend to float between gangsta and 45° so that's probly how I'd shoot the V i don't really shoot anything upright unless I'm playing around with the dgui style of pfs but i only say playing because I'm not very good at short draw pfs but slap on a butterfly rig and we're cooking, I'm just waiting for the extra funds to pull the trigger on mine


I get it, if I was more experienced with everything I totally would see it like that too because I would be more use to the different types and types of slingshots I like. I still have lots to learn, like dgui style? I gotta look that up haha. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Tremoside said:


> Sayaaaaah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, I've seen that when making a clingshot, especially on naturals, the forks would have a outward pointed fork tips, I've read from many of you that those don't really pose any problems while aiming and such, like in the first pic.
> ...


Thanks for the info, if I'm looking at my frames correctly, I'm only at a like a 2.5" width. So bigger frames is not in my selection yet. Biggest I got is the S.S. hammer. But I'll maybe look back into this style of forks in the near future..
The ones on pocketpredator is looks like a pfs, either way hopefully soon I'll get into smaller forks. Thanks!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Sayaaaaah said:


> DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean if I'm being honest i mostly take those as suggestions or guidelines but I've discovered I'll mostly do what's comfortable for me when it comes to slings cuz everybody is different i tend to float between gangsta and 45° so that's probly how I'd shoot the V i don't really shoot anything upright unless I'm playing around with the dgui style of pfs but i only say playing because I'm not very good at short draw pfs but slap on a butterfly rig and we're cooking, I'm just waiting for the extra funds to pull the trigger on mine
> ...


lol Dgui or Darrell Guirrerres?(i think that's how you spell his last name) you can check him and his channel out on YouTube he the originator of the OPFS and short draw pickle forks, honestly probly the fastest shooter on the planet atleast that I've come across in my time on the internet they're are lots of fast speed shooters but Imho he takes the cake, he used to be pretty active here and on the other forum but if i recall correctly he had a heart attack or a stroke, either way very serious and he's still recovering


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I'm very excited to see someone with both V's make a video with them


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I have both the PP Vs, and they shoot great! But I shoot strait up hold, can't shoot 45 or side at all, but that is my style. I really like the different configuration of these, as it opens new possibilities to shooting. Extremely happy with these, and would suggest trying one.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Hey Cass when you shoot the pickle V do you still twist and tweak? Also do you short draw or butterfly on the lil guy? Also do you aim? Sorry for the plethora of questions I'm working on my upright shooting but i can only kinda do short draw instinctive but if i try pickle upright with butterfly i tend to have better results? Maybe I'm just weird?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi yes I still twist and tweak, I haven't done butterfly but twice, and hit my ear!! I shoot upright, but I have better results with instinctive shooting, when it feels right, it's dead on, but if I try to sight with it not so good. I am finding it I relax and let my mind do it, it is great!! But that I me so far on this wonderful journey.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Nice! I've whacked my ear and burned my cheek a few times but it's been super fun lol I'm the same with instinctive if it feels right in getting good but if i try to sight it out goes everywhere


----------

